# Duyuru > Kültür >  Türkiye, kendine yabancılaşıyor

## bozok

*‘Kuralsızlık Kuralı’ ve Toplumun Kendine Yabancılaşması*


 


*Erol MANİSALI / hakimiyetimilliye.org / 19.12.2008*


Türkiye, kendine yabancılaşıyor.


- Bireyler farkında olmadan, *“kendilerine yabancılaşıyorlar”.*


- Aynı şey kurumlarda da görülüyor. Acaba *“bu yabancılaşma değişiminin*_”_ özelliği ne? *“İyileşme yönünde”* bir değişim mi? ürneğin teknik konularda ya da insan haklarında bir düzelme mi getiriyor? Yoksa bir iyileşme getirmeden, sadece yabancılaştırıyor mu?

Toplumun kendine yabancılaşmasında *“Türkçenin yabancılaştırılarak bozulması”* başı çekiyor. Bazı örnekler:


- *“üingene*_”_ sözcüğü yerine* “Roman”*ın sokulması… Roman üingenenin yerini aldığında eski romanlarımızı, şiirlerimizi, şarkılarımızı gelecek nesiller anlamayacaklar. *Bedri Rahmi*’nin* “üatal karam, üingenem*_…”_ dizeleri bir anlam taşımayacak.


- *“Devre*_”_ sözcüğü yerine* “seksiyon”*un girmesi, *Halit Kıvanç*’ın kitaplarının okunmasını, radyo kayıtlarının dinlenmesini anlamsız kılacak, gelecek nesiller için.


- Geçenlerde Hürriyet’e verilmiş bir otomobil ilanı (reklamı) gördüm; başlıkta yer alan beş sözcükten dördü yabancıydı. Birinin ne anlama geldiğini ben de bilmiyordum. Diğer bildiklerimin Türkçe karşılıkları vardı. Televizyonda tenis maçı izliyorum, yorum yapan gencin kullandığı sözcüklerin yüzde doksanı İngilizce. Oysa çoğunun Türkçe karşılığı var. Türkçe yerine, sanki İngilizce dinliyorum.


Yine Hürriyet’teki haberde bir olay anlatılıyor. İçinde iki yerde* “harika*_”_ veya *“olağanüstü*_”_ yerine *“fantastik*_”_ sözcüğü kullanılmış. Haberci artık *“harika*_”_ sözcüğünü unutmuş veya bilmiyor.


İşin uzmanları, benim bu söylediklerimin çok daha vurucu olan binlercesini sıralayabilirler. Ben* “esas meseleye*_”_ gelmek istiyorum; toplumdaki, *“kendine yabancılaşmayı*_”_ doğuran öğeler neler? Bunların bireysel ve toplumsal boyutlarıyla ortaya konması gerekiyor. Ben yalnızca bir boyutuna değineceğim.


*Toplumsal boyuttaki yabancılaşma*

- Toplumda (ülkede, devlette) belirli bir ulusal politikanın bulunmaması en önemli etkendir. Ulusal (bütüncül) ne eğitim, ne kültür, ne iktisat ve ne de sosyal politikamız var. Fransa’nın ya da İsveç’in açık veya yarı açık politikaları vardır.


Ben bunu, *“bireysel ve toplumsal özgürlüklerin dengelenmesi*_”_ olarak algılıyorum. Otomobil alıp trafiğe çıkma özgürlüğü vardır ama, trafik kuralları içinde kalmak koşuluyla kullanılır. İktisadi, siyasi, sosyal ve kültürel konularda da iş böyledir.


- Türkiye’de bütüncül (makro) politikalar terk edilirken işler tamamen, kendi haline ve serbest piyasaya terk edilmiştir.


Aynen Amerika’nın mali piyasalarındaki başı boşlukta olduğu gibi, *“kuralsızlık kuralı*_”_ getirildi.



*AKP’nin çelişkisi ve Eygi*

AKP iktidarı döneminde toplumun* “kendine yabancılaşması*_”_ hız kazandı. AKP’nin üst yönetimine göre bu bir yabancılaşma değil, *“kendine geliştir”.*


Ancak bu *“kendine dönüş”* şu gayri milli ve yabancı dayanaklar üzerine oturtuluyordu;

- *“Piyasalaştırma, özelleştirme ve yabancılaştırma uygulamaları*_”_ ulusal kimliği ve sosyal devleti tasfiye ederken yabancıların denetimi altındaki iç ve dış piyasaları, Türkiye’ye egemen duruma getiriyordu.


- Kurumsal olarak da AB ve ABD’nin Türkiye’ye her alanda, doğrudan müdahale edebilme kapılarını açıyordu.


- Milli (ulusal) kimlik yerine Arapçı bir yapılanma ortaya çıktı. AKP üst yönetiminin siyasal İslamı öne çıkaran ve bunu *“özüne dönüş*_”_ olarak sunan politika ve uygulamaları *“toplumdaki kendine yabancılaşmayı*_”_ tetiklemiştir.


Bu nedenle, İslamcı kesim arasında en baştan ayrışmalar ortaya çıktı. *Tayyip Erdoğan* ve *Abdullah Gül*’ün *Necmettin Erbakan*’dan kapmalarının gerisinde, bu çelişki yatmaktadır.

Son zamanlarda *M. şevket Eygi*’nin İslami burjuvaziyi yerden yere vuran eleştirileri, bu yabancılaşmaya ve seçkinciliğe karşı çıkıştır. Daha açık söylemek gerekirse, *“emperyalizmle yapılan işbirliği”,* toplumun kendine yabancılaşmasını hızlandırdı.


Bir süre önce *Canan Barlas* ve benzerleri te- levizyon ekranlarında, *“türbanı kadının şıklığı ve modernliği*_”_ olarak tanımlıyorlardı. Bu tanımlamalar, Eygi’nin söylediği *“İslami Burjuvaziyi*_”_ yerli yerine oturtmaktadır.


15 Aralık’ta Cumhuriyet’teki yazımda Türkiye’deki dinci oligarşi üzerinde durmuştum. Dinci oligarşiyle İslami burjuvazi Türkiye’de tamamen aynı şeylerdir. Siyasal İslam, kurmak istediği dinci düzende, *“kendi oligarşisini de beraberinde getirmeye çalışıyor”.*

Batı kapitalizmiyle bağları, dinci oligarşi üzerinden yürütülmek isteniyor. Bu durum Batı’ya uyuyor; ılımlı İslam modelinde dinci oligarşi, Batı’nın taleplerini karşılayan bir zemin oluşturuyor.


www.istanbul.edu.tr/iktisat/emanisali

----------

